# Tanglewood announces summer season reopening schedule



## Radames

I just got the e-mail from them this afternoon. It's not going to be full performances yet:


> The in-person performances will be announced on April 8 and will be limited to 80 minutes or less with no intermission. Safety protocols per state guidelines will include capacity restrictions and social distancing maintained.


https://www.wwlp.com/news/local-new...d-announces-summer-season-reopening-schedule/

Still - it's good news.


----------



## mbhaub

The Grand Teton Music Festival in Wyoming is on, too. gtmf.org They list a number of classical concerts, and dates for chamber without much else. Is there anything other than pops listed for Tanglewood yet?


----------



## Radames

mbhaub said:


> The Grand Teton Music Festival in Wyoming is on, too. gtmf.org . Is there anything other than pops listed for Tanglewood yet?


nope. I am keeping watch. I might not be able to go anyway because I might have to work. But if I can and it;s anything decent I will be there.


----------



## Radames

The season got announced. Some really great and interesting stuff. Dvorak 6th Symphony, Saint-Saens 3rd Violin Concerto, the Stenhammar Serenade, and Sibelius 3rd Symphony. Daniil Trifonov, Emanuel Ax, Yefim Bronfman, Yo Yo, Leonidas Kavakos, and Kirill Gerstein will be there. One of my favorite young conductors Karina Canellakis will be there too. I plan on going to many of these if I can. LIVE music. LIVE!


----------

